# Convert Delphi to C#



## olobay (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

Is there a program that can convert some delphi/delphi script code into C# and compile it?

Thanks.


----------



## olobay (Apr 27, 2006)

olobay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a program that can convert some delphi/delphi script code into C# and compile it?
> 
> Thanks.


I guess nothing like this exists?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, they do exist, but I don't know of any good free ones. If you don't care about cost, your options are considerably widened.


----------



## olobay (Apr 27, 2006)

dm01 said:


> Yes, they do exist, but I don't know of any good free ones. If you don't care about cost, your options are considerably widened.


I really am clueless to these programs so any list would be appreciated.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Google helps,

Turnsharp seems to be the first one you encounter. There's another i've seen: Delphi2CS.

I haven't used either, both are try then buy... Personally i haven't seen any open source/freeware versions i did look a while back when i first saw this thread.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

